# Amazon Flex increasing the payout from $72 to $100



## jameson (Jun 1, 2016)

I just got this email from Amazon Flex Dallas. $25 hourly instead of $18 hourly tomorrow. Did anyone else get that email below? It's nice to know they increase payouts on busy days.



*Many delivery opportunities tomorrow - earn $100 per block!*

We're expecting many deliveries tomorrow, June 25th, in Dallas (Farmers Branch).

*You can check the Amazon Flex app starting at 10pm tonight to select delivery blocks for Saturday, 6/25!*

To earn the increased rate of $100, the block must be selected in the app starting at 10pm tonight. Blocks scheduled in advance will not pay the increased rate.

Thank you for delivering smiles with us - we look forward to seeing you tomorrow!

The Amazon Flex Team


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I was hoping everybody keep it secret until after 10 when I grab mine

My guess is they're running a test tomorrow and they're having less contractors are hardly any contractors and more Flex drivers tomorrow


----------



## jameson (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm already scheduled for tomorrow. I wonder if I forfeit my schedule for Saturday today will I miss out all together. I'm pretty sure the blocks will go quick!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

jameson said:


> I'm already scheduled for tomorrow. I wonder if I forfeit my schedule for Saturday today will I miss out all together. I'm pretty sure the blocks will go quick!


Personally I would drop what you have and try to pick up at 10pm, it states blocks taken starting at 10pm so I imagine it will be leading into the following day as well so you should have plenty of chances to grab blocks.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

limepro said:


> Personally I would drop what you have and try to pick up at 10pm, it states blocks taken starting at 10pm so I imagine it will be leading into the following day as well so you should have plenty of chances to grab blocks.


Ditto


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

they were all gone and 20 seconds did anybody get anything


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> they were all gone and 20 seconds did anybody get anything


Got only one. Is it ok if I whine about getting only one ?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

jameson said:


> I'm already scheduled for tomorrow.
> I wonder if I forfeit my schedule for Saturday today will I miss out all together.
> I'm pretty sure the blocks will go quick!


I was too. Forfeited 2 minutes before 10pm.
took the gamble and got an earlier block for 0.1K 

Hopefully, I'll get started/finished sooner as well.

28 dollars is a tank of gas. So far it's a win... (100-72=28)
If we get loaded with 90 packages or something crazy, not so much...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> I was too. Forfeited 2 minutes before 10pm.
> took the gamble and got an earlier block for 0.1K
> 
> Hopefully, I'll get started/finished sooner as well.
> ...


I'm going check every so often


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi I guess where I made my mistake I thought it would be faster with Wi-Fi off so I lesson learned always have Wi-Fi on when you're at home and trying to get shifts


----------



## detsoob (Jun 16, 2016)

Since Amazon did send out that email I am hoping they will have more blocks available not just the 30 sec 10pm


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> I'm going check every so often


Good idea, because I tossed a 12-4 block just now (@958) to get a 10:30am.
Maybe others will come home tonite or in the morning and check email
and start tossing out their scheduled blocks for benjamin blocks.

Or, if it's really as busy as they say it's supposed to be (who knows)
there definitely should be more blocks opened up at 5 and 6 PM.

Some will forfeit a block just because it won't pay a premium tomorrow,
even though any other time the 72 would be super. People get weird.

There has to be a story told by this time tomorrow night by someone
who will say, " I really, really wanted to work flex because of the 100/block
but blah blah so and so happened to my niece's pet ostrich and the egg was
blah blah and the feathers went like blah blah....Some story like that, you know ?
Never fails. So NightHawk, you'll wind up getting that block, since they won't.

ostriches, hmmmpf...


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Hi I guess where I made my mistake I thought it would be faster with Wi-Fi off so I lesson learned
> 
> always have Wi-Fi on when you're at home and trying to get shifts


Definitely ! the 4G LTE is like only maybe a couple mips UPLOAD speed.
Download might be 5 or 10 or 12 or whatever, but you're uploading the request
and device is communicating up AND down, so your upload speed is important too.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Interesting there seems to be a slow down loading at 30 min marks


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

This thread is doomed. I've already messed it up. I'm sorry.

I'd like to add in conclusion (and I hope this comes true) that the title,
"amazon-flex-increasing-the-payout-from-72-to-100" is a great suggestion
for a permanent rate hike. $100 for 4 full hours (if necessary) of dedicated delivery time.

Standard rate. I vote let's keep it there. Beats the daylights out of dropping it to 50.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Well came close to grabbing 11am slot oh well maybe I need the day off.going to see the Dan band later


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Okay finally grab that shift $100 shift for today but its 7 to 11 tonight I kind of hope it's not returned from apartment so they couldn't deliver during the day


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Okay finally grab that shift $100 shift for today but its 7 to 11 tonight
> I kind of hope it's not returned from apartment so they couldn't deliver during the day


I told you that you'd get one from Ostrich Annie. 
The feathers and the egg and the bubble gum and oh jezzus, remember ?

I just got back a little while ago from the 1030-230, took the whole 4 hours.
80 packages ! all houses close enough and small enough.
I predicted 90 and was hoping I'd be only half kidding.

It was most of two routes instead of all of one. What's up with that ?

I met some new ignorant people today at working at Amazon.
They really don't know enough yet to be cool about it.

Unchecked, the greatest risk I saw them exposing the company to
was directing and instructing contractor staff as if they were employees.

Such behavior can tend to create a work environment that may lead
and encourage some to believe a de facto employer/employee relationship
is being formed, offered, inferred, interpreted as such, so on, so on.

Dumb asses.....I thought _I _was stupid.. I should bring a deck of cards.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Well came close to grabbing 11am slot oh well maybe I need the day off.going to see the Dan band later


So much for making it down to the House of Blues tonight.
I think Dan's thing is that he's got tourettes syndrome or something.
Otherwise nothing major. Have not seen them live on stage.

I had a feeling you'd be working instead.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> So much for making it down to the House of Blues tonight.
> I think Dan's thing is that he's got tourettes syndrome or something.
> Otherwise nothing major. Have not seen them live on stage.
> 
> I had a feeling you'd be working instead.


Unless I get 10 packages and done in record time

As far as treating contracts as employees it's better for us they get sued we get in on class action


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Unless I get 10 packages and done in record time
> 
> As far as treating contracts as employees it's better for us they get sued we get in on class action


Put me down for _*One Million Dollars !!!*_

_*







*_


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Got about a dozen at 7 I could of made house of Blues but decided to just hang with friends got a shift this morning for 4


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

i posted this in another thread, figured i'd try to get more replies from different markets so posting here too:

just got the new update earlier tonight. logged in right at 10pm as i always do to get blocks for the next day and there was nothing at all... this is for .com orders. anyone get that tonight as well?? i can't believe there was nothing to grab for tomorrow, unless their update screwed something up for me.

update: looked through the apps FAQ and it says under "scheduling and your calendar" option that "blocks become available each day at midnight and new blocks can open up at any time."

did they change the time to midnight or did it always say that in that section?? that's pretty late to be hunting for blocks especially if the delivery would be at like 9 or 8 am.. am i supposed to sleep 6 hours?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

konoplya said:


> logged in right at 10pm as i always do to get blocks for the next day and there was nothing at all... this is for .com orders. anyone get that tonight as well?? i can't believe there was nothing to grab for tomorrow, unless their update screwed something up for me.


Same here (Phoenix), last night was the first time there were no blocks available at 10pm.

I also tried 11pm, 12am and a few random times up until 3 am, just in case it got "fixed" and blocks might be available.

So either something is broken, or shockingly, they actually scheduled everyone they needed automatically last friday and no one forfeited a block... (ha ha)

g


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

gaj said:


> Same here (Phoenix), last night was the first time there were no blocks available at 10pm.
> 
> I also tried 11pm, 12am and a few random times up until 3 am, just in case it got "fixed" and blocks might be available.
> 
> ...


ok, then its them doing something then, because another person experienced the same thing as us as well and he picks up at the same warehouse as i do. i stayed up til midnight checking the app and nothing. the app probably messed up and didn't release any blocks so the guys at the warehouse are probably wondering if everyone quit haha. hopefully they'll fix it by tonight.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Fixed last night. Got a block today.

I talked to them and apparently they were re-working the warehouse yesterday so they didn't have any flex packages going out on Wed...

g


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

gaj said:


> Fixed last night. Got a block today.
> 
> I talked to them and apparently they were re-working the warehouse yesterday so they didn't have any flex packages going out on Wed...
> 
> g


yeah i was there this morning too. funny, because i talked to them and they said they had only 3 blocks available and about a handful of deliveries going out. i guess those got scheduled ahead of time or something. who knows with these people. although i may have been at a different warehouse than you.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I was at 48th St.... they said they only had like 5k packages going out, not sure if that was all/some/none flex.

Glad it is back on, although it looks like the 48th St warehouse has shifted to doing east side deliveries (yuck), wish I could switch over to the new(er) west side warehouse... 

g


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

gaj said:


> I was at 48th St.... they said they only had like 5k packages going out, not sure if that was all/some/none flex.
> 
> Glad it is back on, although it looks like the 48th St warehouse has shifted to doing east side deliveries (yuck), wish I could switch over to the new(er) west side warehouse...
> 
> g


oh I see. never been to that warehouse. I go to the tolleson one. do mostly westside deliveries


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Is that warehouse on 75th/I-10, or somewhere else? I would like to switch over... if you don't want to post the cross streets, PM me.

48th St was all west side deliveries until yesterday, now it is mesa/tempe which I am not intersted in....

thx
g


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

gaj said:


> Is that warehouse on 75th/I-10, or somewhere else? I would like to switch over... if you don't want to post the cross streets, PM me.
> 
> 48th St was all west side deliveries until yesterday, now it is mesa/tempe which I am not intersted in....
> 
> ...


yea thats the one. not sure if you can switch over though. they said something when i signed up that i wouldn't be able to switch, but who knows, maybe you can email them or something.


----------

